# Smoked pulled pork...first time. Question.



## Greyguy (May 16, 2018)

I bought a Green Mountain Daniel Boone smoker last fall right after taking a 5 hour introductory barbecue course and enjoying it immensely. I have done ribs three times and made a batch of barbecue sauce twice. All went well.
I recently decided to try pulled pork but on a small scale the first time. I’m guessing the weight of the pork shoulder as about 3 lbs. I followed the instructions received at the barbecue class (preparation of the pork, setting the smoker to 190 degrees and then after the pork got to 160 degrees, wrap it in foil with some apple juice and turn up the smoker to 220 degrees to raise the temp of the pork to 190 degrees. (Done)

I started the cooking at 8:00 am and at about 6 hours later the pork went into a stall at about 135 degrees. It didn’t get to 160 degrees until 8 pm (12 hours from start). I wrapped it but decided to finish it in the oven (didn’t have the confidence to keep the smoker going until the following morning) at 220 degrees for 4 hours.
When I got up and took it out of the oven at about 6 pm the pork was still slightly warm. When I tried to pull the meet away from the bone it had a little more resistance than I expected and the meat didn’t shred but came off more in chunks. 
Did this cook time seem extreme for a small pork shoulder or do I need to be more patient?


----------



## Geebs (May 16, 2018)

It is extreme because thats a really low temp to be cooking at. Most will cook a pork butt anywhere between 220 and 280. A small butt like that should not have taken any where near 12 hours to fully cook. You can wrap at the stall if desired, your bark will be more moist then if you let it go through the stall without wrapping. Did you check the internal temp after the oven time? Most butts are going to be done around the 205 mark, at this point the bone should slide right out.

Here is how I do my pork butts. Get the smoker going, sometimes I run at 240-250 but recently have been doing them at 270-280. If I hit the stall at 160 I will wrap, but cooking at the higher 270-280 I havent hit a stall so I continue to just cook. With an internal probe in the meat, I take mine all the way to 208, most take it to 205, I take it off and let it rest for 30 min to an hour. I then pull the bone out, should slide out really easy, and then shred it.


----------



## kruizer (May 16, 2018)

Your pork shoulder was a little underdone. It should have an internal temp around 203F


----------



## oddegan (May 16, 2018)

You might want to read 

 SmokinAl
 for his hot and fast butt. Really helped me on my pork and brisket. Changed how I do both.


----------



## Geebs (May 16, 2018)

oddegan said:


> You might want to read
> 
> SmokinAl
> for his hot and fast butt. Really helped me on my pork and brisket. Changed how I do both.


+1, this is how I have been doing mine as of lately.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2018)

I always try to get my Pork from 40° to 140° (Danger Zone) in no longer than 4 hours, unless I cured it with Nitrites first.

Bear


----------



## Greyguy (May 16, 2018)

oddegan said:


> You might want to read
> 
> SmokinAl
> for his hot and fast butt. Really helped me on my pork and brisket. Changed how I do both.


How do I find 

 SmokinAl
 info?


----------



## oddegan (May 16, 2018)

What I usually do, because I'm a moron, is click on any featured post and and find Al's comment and click on whatever info I need down in his signature. I'm sure there is a better way but as I said I'm not to bright.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2018)

Here's my Pulled Pork Step by Step---Includes all details:
*Pulled Boston Pork Butt*


Bear


----------



## GATOR240 (May 16, 2018)

oddegan said:


> What I usually do, because I'm a moron, is click on any featured post and and find Al's comment and click on whatever info I need down in his signature. I'm sure there is a better way but as I said I'm not to bright.



Hey, we could be brothers!!!! I was just trying to figure out how to help Greyguy.


----------



## oddegan (May 16, 2018)

I don't know if I helped. Just trying to point him at folks smarter than me.


----------



## SonnyE (May 16, 2018)

Greyguy said:


> How do I find
> 
> SmokinAl
> info?



https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/members/smokinal.29268/

Or specifically: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ith-judys-pretzel-buns-thanks-mossymo.253165/

;)


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 16, 2018)

Where did you take this class? Did you pay for it? 

No offense to anyone but cooking at 190 until you reach the stall is something I’ve never heard of in my life. In my 15 years of bbq I’ve never heard of anything like this.... I’m honestly confused. Ive heard of hot & fast, and the traditional low and slow but 190? That’s an extreme on the low and slow. 

I’m not sure that anyones specific way of doing a pork butt is something you should even look into before you do a regular size butt at a reasonably normal bbq temp. 

If I was you I’d smoke your next butt at 225-250. If you want to use the Texas crutch (wrap at the stall) fine but I’d just do it normal and let it smoke untouched until it reaches the 202-205 temp mark.

Your meat was hard to pull because it wasnt done. Take your next butt to 202-205 no matter what way you decide to cook it. 

Look into the 4-40-140 rule as well for safeties sake. It’s good info to know. Especially if injecting. 

Again I mean no disrespect to anyone who might use this 190 degree method I’ve just never heard of anyone doing it this way. 

Good luck with your future pork butts. Don’t over think it. It’s the easiest piece of meat to smoke. 

Scott


----------



## Greyguy (May 16, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Where did you take this class? Did you pay for it?
> Scott,
> Lol. My wife and I paid about $120.00 and it covered smoking, grilling, ribs, pulled pork, brisket, chicken, cole slaw, vegetables, apples, etc.. we got a dvd with all the recipes and instructions. It actually recommended to do the pulled pork at 180 or 190 degrees and they warned not to panic during a stall and turn the smoker up to 240 degrees which will ruin the pork. (Contrary to what I’m reading here).
> Forgive my ignorance but is pork butt the same as the pork shoulder that I cooked?
> ...





hillbillyrkstr said:


> Where did you take this class? Did you pay for it?
> 
> No offense to anyone but cooking at 190 until you reach the stall is something I’ve never heard of in my life. In my 15 years of bbq I’ve never heard of anything like this.... I’m honestly confused. Ive heard of hot & fast, and the traditional low and slow but 190? That’s an extreme on the low and slow.
> 
> ...





hillbillyrkstr said:


> Where did you take this class? Did you pay for it?
> 
> No offense to anyone but cooking at 190 until you reach the stall is something I’ve never heard of in my life. In my 15 years of bbq I’ve never heard of anything like this.... I’m honestly confused. Ive heard of hot & fast, and the traditional low and slow but 190? That’s an extreme on the low and slow.
> 
> ...


Thanks


hillbillyrkstr said:


> Where did you take this class? Did you pay for it?
> 
> No offense to anyone but cooking at 190 until you reach the stall is something I’ve never heard of in my life. In my 15 years of bbq I’ve never heard of anything like this.... I’m honestly confused. Ive heard of hot & fast, and the traditional low and slow but 190? That’s an extreme on the low and slow.
> 
> ...





hillbillyrkstr said:


> Where did you take this class? Did you pay for it?
> 
> No offense to anyone but cooking at 190 until you reach the stall is something I’ve never heard of in my life. In my 15 years of bbq I’ve never heard of anything like this.... I’m honestly confused. Ive heard of hot & fast, and the traditional low and slow but 190? That’s an extreme on the low and slow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greyguy (May 16, 2018)

Lol. My wife and I paid about $120.00 for the introductory grilling/smoking class that involved cooking ribs, pulled pork, brisket,  vegetables, etc. They gave us a CD with recipes and instructions. The recommended temp for pulled pork in the smoker was 180-190 degrees. In fact they warned not to panic when the pork stalled at 130-140 degrees and to turn the temp on the smoker up substantially because it would ruin the cooking of the meat. (Opposite of what I’m hearing on this forum).
Also; what is the 4-40-140 rule, if you would be so kind.


----------



## SonnyE (May 17, 2018)

Greyguy said:


> Lol. My wife and I paid about $120.00 for the introductory grilling/smoking class that involved cooking ribs, pulled pork, brisket,  vegetables, etc. They gave us a CD with recipes and instructions. The recommended temp for pulled pork in the smoker was 180-190 degrees. In fact they warned not to panic when the pork stalled at 130-140 degrees and to turn the temp on the smoker up substantially because it would ruin the cooking of the meat. (Opposite of what I’m hearing on this forum).
> Also; what is the 4-40-140 rule, if you would be so kind.



_"I remember hearing, some time ago, the food safety guideline of 4-40-140. It 
was a "picnic food" kind of thing. Foods should be kept out of the sun and 
not be out for more than four hours unless they are kept at or below 40 
degrees or at/above 140 degrees F.

4-40-140, its easy to remember."
_
Stolen from the Internet...


----------



## SmokinAl (May 17, 2018)

When you are smoking something that has been boned out, injected, tied, etc. It needs to get from 40 degrees to 140 degrees in 4 hours or less.
I suggest you take the free 5 day e-course on here. It will give you a lot of the info you are looking for.
https://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse
I also moved this to the pork section.
Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 17, 2018)

Yup what Al said on the 4/40/140.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 17, 2018)

I’m reallt surprised to hear people smoke at 190 degrees. Especially a large piece of meat like a pork butt. Not saying it’s wrong just surprised by it. I’d take your same course of action on your next smoke just adjust the temp to 225 degrees. See how you like that. 

Good luck
Scott


----------



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I’m reallt surprised to hear people smoke at 190 degrees. Especially a large piece of meat like a pork butt. Not saying it’s wrong just surprised by it. I’d take your same course of action on your next smoke just adjust the temp to 225 degrees. See how you like that.
> 
> Good luck
> Scott




LOL---I imagine it's difficult to get Pork to Pulling Temp (around 203° IT) when using a Smoker Temp of 190°.

Bear


----------



## sauced (May 17, 2018)

Lots of great advise here...take our free course and next time, smoke that butt at a temp of 250 degrees!!


----------



## Greyguy (May 17, 2018)

I probably wasn’t as clear as I should have been. It was recommended to start the cook at 180-190 degrees until you go through the stall and the temp of the meat hits 165 degrees. Then you turn up the smoker to 220 until the pork reaches 190 degrees when it’s done.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 17, 2018)

Greg,

I got it. But starting at 180-190 is still something I’ve never heard of. Not from one person I know, or have met, or have heard from on these forums. What you’ve been taught is completely foreign to me. 

I’m still in the thought process of having you smoke a butt at 225ish all the way through until you get to a temp of 202-205 degrees. Wrap at 160ish if you want to. 

Give this a try and let us know what you think.


Scott


----------



## Greyguy (May 17, 2018)

I still have the 2nd half of the pork shoulder that I will try what you suggest in a couple of days. I’ll let you know.

Ps, I’m so impressed with the great responses that I’ve gotten from my post. Best forum I have ever been apart of. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Geebs (May 18, 2018)

I agree, I have never heard or read of starting at such a low temp.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2018)

Greyguy said:


> I probably wasn’t as clear as I should have been. It was recommended to start the cook at 180-190 degrees until you go through the stall and the temp of the meat hits 165 degrees. Then you turn up the smoker to 220 until the pork reaches 190 degrees when it’s done.





With most butts, it would be doubtful that 180°-190° will get it through the Danger Zone in 4 hours.
I would say it would be smarter to start at 230°, and then after the stall, drop it down to 190° but that wouldn't do anything good either, unless you don't foil. If you don't foil, cutting the heat to 190° would give your meat more time in smoke, before it hits about 203° to finish & remove.

Like in my Step by Step I gave you above, I would just start at about 230° or higher, and leave it there the whole time.

Bear


----------



## Greyguy (May 18, 2018)

sauced said:


> Lots of great advise here...take our free course and next time, smoke that butt at a temp of 250 degrees!!


Just wondering... What is this free course your talking about?


----------



## Braz (May 19, 2018)

Greyguy said:


> Just wondering... What is this free course your talking about?



https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/5-day-smoking-basics-ecourse.127/


----------



## Greyguy (May 20, 2018)

Smoking pulled pork-part 2
Second attempt. Did all the prep stuff just like the first time. (Did the rub yesterday, wrapped and refrigerated. Took it out of fridge about 4am to let it come to room temp and then injected just before putting it in the smoker set to 225 degrees at 7:30am. 
Internal meat temp got up to the 140’s in 4 hours. Didn’t get to 161 for another 3 1/2 hours when I wrapped it with some apple juice and turned the temp up to 230 degrees. I noticed that after wrapping the last nternal meat temp dropped to the mid 150 degrees. Must be because of the liquid when I did the wrap??
How many more hours would you guess before the pork gets to 205 degrees?
One more question. What type of buns work best to make pulled pork sandwich? I used a regular hamburger bun last time and it got too soggy and crumbles.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2018)

Greyguy said:


> Smoking pulled pork-part 2
> Second attempt. Did all the prep stuff just like the first time. (Did the rub yesterday, wrapped and refrigerated. Took it out of fridge about 4am to let it come to room temp and then injected just before putting it in the smoker set to 225 degrees at 7:30am.
> Internal meat temp got up to the 140’s in 4 hours. Didn’t get to 161 for another 3 1/2 hours when I wrapped it with some apple juice and turned the temp up to 230 degrees. I noticed that after wrapping the last nternal meat temp dropped to the mid 150 degrees. Must be because of the liquid when I did the wrap??
> How many more hours would you guess before the pork gets to 205 degrees?
> One more question. What type of buns work best to make pulled pork sandwich? I used a regular hamburger bun last time and it got too soggy and crumbles.




Here's a little trick I do with my foiling juices----Nuke them to the temp of the meat or higher before putting it in with the meat.
I use Hamburger Rolls, Hot Dog Rolls, or any other leftover rolls I need to get rid of before the Birds get them.
However if you're having trouble with them getting soggy, get some harder rolls or Steak Sandwich Rolls.

Bear


----------



## jbellard (May 21, 2018)

Grey,

At 230, it will probably take another 5-6 hrs at LEAST! 
I would say just check it in 3 hrs and see how it’s doing to be sure.
You can always bump up your heat to 250-275 if you need it for a certain time frame.


----------

